# Need bolens G244 parts



## Joshua m (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a bolens G244 tractor with a 2cyl isuzu engine. I'm looking for a new/used radiator for it. Anyone have a good place to locate one ? Thanks! I have looked everywhere and can't find one.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Joshua, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried Sam's Bolens?? http://samsbolens.com/


----------



## Joshua m (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes last time I messaged them they didn't have a radiator for that tractor.


----------



## Thomas A. (Oct 31, 2020)

Just acquired a Bolens 1956/57, 20HD02, garden tractor, looking for part number F103A, hitch, the belt shield was a challenge but I did find one, thanks for your support,


----------

